# Spam...the e-mail kind.



## jokensmoken (Oct 30, 2017)

Has anyone noticed an influx of unwanted/unsolicited e-mails since the site upgrade?
I'm not accusing anyone of wrong doing or mishandling of personal info but since the site upgrade my in box is stuffed daily where previously I'd get 3-5 emails a day.
Curious if anyone else has had this experience.

Walt


----------



## idahopz (Oct 30, 2017)

That's strange - I've not experienced any email increases.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 30, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of unwanted/unsolicited e-mails since the site upgrade?
> I'm not accusing anyone of wrong doing or mishandling of personal info but since the site upgrade my in box is stuffed daily where previously I'd get 3-5 emails a day.
> Curious if anyone else has had this experience.
> 
> Walt


Yes. I have and I can’t figure out how to unsubscribe to them.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2017)

can't say that I have ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of unwanted/unsolicited e-mails since the site upgrade?
> I'm not accusing anyone of wrong doing or mishandling of personal info but since the site upgrade my in box is stuffed daily where previously I'd get 3-5 emails a day.
> Curious if anyone else has had this experience.
> 
> Walt




Hi Walt!

Aren't those emails just a bunch of these (below)?

"Another Chucky with my SV & Grill - New reply to watched thread"


Bear


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 30, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Hi Walt!
> 
> Aren't those emails just a bunch of these (below)?
> 
> ...


My e-mail is filling up daily and I have gone through and unchecked everything and still getting e-mails including all night long. My phone beeps with every e-mail. Thinking of unsubscribing if I can't get them shut off. Then I'll just read the site post.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 30, 2017)

When was the upgrade? Not to sound like an idiot, I haven't been on here for months.

My email has been getting slammed with garbage for the past 3 days. Yesterday alone I had 53 spam/scam/click-jack messages. Today, 15 or so, but the day's not over yet.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2017)

you have to go to preferences AND alert preferences (hover over your user name) and uncheck anything and everything that says email notifications


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 30, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> you have to go to preferences AND alert preferences (hover over your user name) and uncheck anything and everything that says email notifications


I don't have a check mark anywhere on anything trying to get rid of all the notifications and still getting notifications to even all the new threads


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2017)

That's weird, because I have everything checked & only get a few each day.
Before the upgrade I would get 40-50 a day.
I also miss when someone comments on my post I used to get notified, but not anymore.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

I never got alerts before.
Now I have everything checked & I get about 20-25 a day.
I'm afraid if I remove the checkmarks I'll miss even more comments & Great Posts.
If it doesn't get much worse I'll leave it like it is.

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 31, 2017)

One complicating factor is, if you rely on the new posts list you might have to go back pretty far because the turnover is so fast. This is a busy place.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> One complicating factor is, if you rely on the new posts list you might have to go back pretty far because the turnover is so fast. This is a busy place.



The "Recent" list is becoming my favorite.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 31, 2017)

I haven't been getting any new spam at all.  Just LOTS of notifications of new posts on any thread i reply to--which is a real PIA!!!!
THAT NEEDS FIXING.  If I want to follow a certain thread I mark my post accordingly.   I DON'T want to get updates on a thread automatically. 
Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't know if this is any help. I was getting them at first,then I seen something down toward the bottom,to change the settings clicked on it and looked around I think I had to mark 1 more box
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Oct 31, 2017)

This might help some people that do not want to automatically receive alerts nor emails.

Click your member name in the upper right part of the screen
Click *Preferences*
You should see the image below - uncheck the two boxes and your new default should be to receive no alerts nor emails.


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 31, 2017)

idahopz said:


> This might help some people that do not want to automatically receive alerts nor emails.
> 
> Click your member name in the upper right part of the screen
> Click *Preferences*
> ...


Here's what my preferences look like and I'm still receiving all the new threads.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 1, 2017)

I wonder if these settings only apply to any *new* threads. In other words, perhaps any threads you are already subscribed to will still generate alerts?

There is an area you can explore in your Personal details. You might try this just to see what happens:

Click your member name at the top right part of the page
Next, click *Personal details*
On that page, look at the left menu and click *Watched threads* 
Scroll to the bottom of that page and on the left, click *Show all watched threads *
There are a couple of things you can play with including *Manage watched threads* at the top right, under which you can stop watching the existing threads. On this page you can check one or all of the watched threads and choose to enable/disable email notifications, or stop watching the chosen threads altogether.

I don't know if this will work, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2017)

okiefisher said:


> Here's what my preferences look like and I'm still receiving all the new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The preferences simply tell the software what to do going forward. All of your watched threads will maintain the settings as they were when they first became "watched".

But it's easy to manage all of your watched threads. Go to http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?watched/threads/all, select all of the threads and then the drop down at top right to disable email notification.

Now, going forward your settings should set all new watched threads to "no email notifications".

This platform tries to give you too many options in my opinion. I like it better when you can just say what preferences you want and it intuitively applies that to everything past and present. Unfortunately, there's not a perfect solution and we have to work with what we have as best as we can.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I wonder if these settings only apply to any *new* threads. In other words, perhaps any threads you are already subscribed to will still generate alerts?
> 
> There is an area you can explore in your Personal details. You might try this just to see what happens:
> 
> ...



You are absolutely correct, sir:)


----------



## okiefisher (Nov 2, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> You are absolutely correct, sir:)


Here's a snapshot of my e-mail today and there are several more e-mails besides these


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2017)

okiefisher said:


> Here's what my preferences look like and I'm still receiving all the new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The preferences are for watched threads then under watched forums it has notifications for either new threads or messages by alerts or email or both. I have my watched forums marked for alert and email notifications for new threads. So when I go to SMF site I look at my alert icon to see if it's red and read my unread watched threads then go under my watched forums and see if any forum is in bold brown, meaning I have unread posts in that forum but do not get notifications for them only with new threads. 

This way no matter how many SMF emails I get I click on one to get to the site and delete the other unread SMF emails. I don't have excessive emails just one per thread no matter if there's one post or several. 
-Kurt


----------

